# Ash trees dying



## Edmccabe (Dec 15, 2008)

I have recently noticed that there are a lot of dead ash trees here in NW Rhode Island - some down and others still standing. These trees, which are as large as 30" in diameter and as small as 4", seem to have been killed by a disease.

We have problems here with hemlock and maple but I haven't heard anything about ash.

Anyone else seen the problem?

Ed


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 15, 2008)

are you some kind of a nut do you live is the usa tom trees


----------



## Edmccabe (Dec 15, 2008)

You are an Arborsite MVP?

Thanks for nothing Tom

Ed


----------



## wrs (Dec 15, 2008)

Goggle,,Emeral Ash Bore...It's killing ash here in Pa.too.


----------



## Edmccabe (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanx WRX

Here is what I had found before I mad the inquiry; I will follow your sugegstion

Ed


Ash Pests: A Guide to Major Insects, Diseases, Air Pollution Injury, and Chemical Injury
Solomon, J.D.; Leininger, T.D.; Wilson, A.D.; Anderson, R.L.; Thompson, L.C.; McCracken, F.I. 1993. Ash pests: A guide to major insects, diseases, air pollution injury and chemical injury. Gen. Tech. Rep. SO-96. New Orleans, LA: U.S. Department of Agriculture, Forest Service, Southern Forest Experiment Station. 45 p.

This booklet will help nurserymen, resource managers, pest control personnel, and homeowner to prevent, identify, and control ash pests.



Keywords: Biology, borers, control, defoliators, Fraxinus, Fungi, identification.

Acknowledgements

Foliage Insects
Blackheaded Ash Sawfly
Ash Sphinx
Ash Plant Bugs
Woolly Ash Aphid

Terminal, Twig and Branch Insects
Ash Borer (terminal borer)
European Fruit Lecanium
Flatid Planthoppers

Insect Borers, Miners and Bark Beetles
Ash Borer (trunk borer)
Banded Ash Clearwing
Carpenterworm
Banded Ash Borer
Ash Cambium Miner
Eastern Ash Bark Beetle

Flower and Seed Insects and Mites
Ash Flowergall Mite
Ash Seed Weevils

Minor Insects and Mites
Leafroll Midges
Leaf Beetle
Spring Cankerworm
Fall Webworm
Forest Tent Caterpillar
Ashleaf Gall Mite

Seed and Leaf Diseases
Damping-Off
Anthracnose
Ash Rust
Mycosphaerella Leaf Spots
Powdery Mildews

Declines, Diebacks and Wilts
Ash Yellows
Ash Dieback
Verticillium Wilt

Cankers
Fusicoccum Canker
Nectria Canker

Decays
Butt Rots
Varnish Fungus Rot
Sulfur Fungus Rot

Stem and Top Rot
Perenniporia Stem Rot
Top Rots

Root Diseases
Corticium Root Rot
Texas Root Rot
Mushroom Root Rot
Parasitic Plants
Air Pollution and Chemical Injuries

Maintaining Tree Health
Glossary

Introduction

The ashes (Fraxinus spp.) are one of our more valuable hardwood resources- some 275 million board feet of ash lumber are sawn annually in the United States. White ash (F. americana L.) and green ash (F. pennsylvanica Marsh.), widely distributed throughout the Eastern United States and southern Canada, are the two most important species. Black ash (F. nigra Marsh.) is an important timber species in the Northeastern United States and southeastern Canada. Ash wood- tough, strong, and resistant to shock- is used for handles, oars, baseball bats, and furniture. Green, white, and black ashes grow best on fertile, moist, well-drained soils. But green ash, the most adaptable of the ashes, grows naturally on a wide range of sites from clay soils flooded up to 40 percent of the time to sandy, dry, harsh sites. Because of its hardiness, adaptability, and drought tolerance, green ash is used widely as an ornamental, in shelterbelts of the Great Plains, and for revegetation of strip-mining spoil banks. Green and white ashes are among only a few hardwood species being used to establish commercial timber plantations.

Insects, diseases, and pollutants are continuing problems for the ashes, but few actually threaten their widespread use. Disease, simply stated, is a condition of abnormal growth resulting from infection by a biotic agent (fungus, bacterium, or virus), or induced by an abiotic stress such as drought or air pollution. Fungi are the most common causes of diseases of trees. Diminished growth and vigor, brought on by one or more biotic or abiotic factors, are perhaps the most serious problems of white ash. Wood boring insects, the most damaging pests of green ash, have damaged shelterbelt plantings in the Great Plains and caused considerable degrade losses in logs and lumber in the South. An estimated one-third of the ash trees larger than pole size contain some heart-rot. Seed insects sometimes destroy up to 90 percent of the seed crop. Insects and diseases that destroy foliage can be disfiguring and cause growth loss, but seldom cause widespread damage. Because the gypsy moth, Lymantria dispar (L.), rarely feeds on ashes, ash species are often favored for planting in both forest and urban settings in the Northeastern States.

Cultural practices that maintain and promote tree health are encouraged to minimize losses. Control measures are not always feasible or needed for some ash pests covered in this guide, especially when light infestations or infections occur. The best procedure in these cases is to prevent problems by promoting and maintaining healthy trees. To this end, some recommendations are provided in the back of this guide in a section called "Maintaining Tree Health." However, chemical controls may become necessary as a last resort when all else fails.

This booklet will help nursery workers, resource managers, pest control personnel, and homeowners to prevent, identify, and control ash pests. The major insect and disease pests of ashes in the Eastern United States are emphasized. Descriptions and illustrations of the pests and their damage are provided to aid in identification. Brief notes are given on their biology and control to aid in assessing damage and making control decisions. Lists of chemical controls are provided, but recommendations are subject to change as certain compounds are discontinued and new materials approved. The chemical control section (tear sheet) in this booklet can be removed and discarded when outdated as indicated by registered uses on pesticide labels. For further information on pesticides or additional assistance with ash pests, contact your State forester, county extension agent, or the nearest office of the USDA Forest Service, State and Private Forestry, Forest Pest Management.


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 15, 2008)

Ed,

EAB is a BIG problem, google up your states department of Natural resources, and search Emerald ash borer. If you are not in an area that has been identified already, call them and let them know.

This is a nasty Bug, and agreed. It sucks.
All of my ash trees are down or burned already because of the :censored: stupid bug.

Hang in there, and welcome to the site.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## glennschumann (Dec 15, 2008)

Ed,

Yes, contact your DNR and see if they have information about local infestations (RI and adjacent areas). The top post in the forum (EAB reaches Wisconsin is about our upcoming battle with the bug. Good luck!


----------



## Urban Forester (Dec 15, 2008)

If you can find an Ash (dead/dying) someone wouldn't mind you working on. Try removing some bark and see if their are galleries underneath. White Ash tend to sucker out b4 they die as a result of vascular tissue blockage. We have lost about 15 million Ash here. It is an invasive species that came from China in the early 90's in wood pallets. Ohio, Indiana, Illinois, Wisconsin, Maryland and Pennsylvania all have reported outbreaks.


----------



## climb it (Dec 16, 2008)

*Eab*

I dont think EAB has been found in RI yet. Look for 1/8" diameter "D" shaped exit holes on trunk and branches. It is more likely what many refer to as Ash Decline, which is not completely understood. It is hard telling exactly what it is without seeing and submitting samples to lab. You will get the best answers from your State University extension office. Good Luck.


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 16, 2008)

I see the same thing happening in western massachusetts . It's not EAB but some sort of disease. I've lost most of the ash on our property.


----------



## woodville (Dec 17, 2008)

Ash yellows most likly.Most Ash in the Ma metro area are in decline and it is moving west and apparently south.I have heard of some mildly effective treatments but never any first hand info of accual results.


----------



## Upidstay (Dec 17, 2008)

Anthracnose has been hitting them pretty hard here in CT last several years.


----------



## lawnmen (Dec 17, 2008)

here in Ohio we no longer can move fire wood from city to city . the signs at the city lines say ( stop the beetle ash bore don't move fire wood )


----------

